# On-line themes dictionary



## Victor (Nov 27, 2010)

Victor said:


> As of December 2012, I have updated and improved my Dictionary of Musical Themes to be faster, and compatible with all the main browsers used today, such as Internet Explorer IE9, Apple Safari, Google Chrome and Firefox. The virtual piano now utilizes the inbuilt audio fuction of HTML, so it does not need any plug-in media player, to sound the piano notes when clicked. I have added theme entry facilities with English note names, tonic solfa (solfeggio or 'movable do'), German note names, and French/Italian/Spanish note names.


----------

